# Pressing HTV twice



## pam6709 (Sep 27, 2015)

I have a question on using a heat press. I put htv on a tshirt and forgot to put a name. can I repress with the heat press and not mess up the vinyl i already have on there.


----------



## kblack (Feb 2, 2011)

Just make sure you cover the design with a Teflon cover sheet before you press again.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Correct you can press again - however
If you have matte vinyl you will need silcone treated kraft paper to keep it matte
If you prefer gloss or it is gloss you can use teflon
Either way you should protect the vinyl you already laid down. 
If for some reason in the future you have to layer vinyl, then press the first set for 5 seconds and the second (protecting the first) for the full amount.


----------

